# ISPConfig + TYPO3 + YAML



## maleficium (31. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,
nachdem der Server jetzt läuft habe ich unter der URL exclusive-systems.net/cms/
TYPO3 + YAML installiert 

In Verbindung mit ISPConfig bekomme ich folgende Extension nicht zum laufen:
CoolURI

LINK: Tutorial

Im Großen und Ganzen komme ich mit der Rewrite Einstellung für das Verzeichniss cms nicht klar: 


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^/(typo3|typo3temp|typo3conf|t3lib|tslib|fileadmin|uploads|showpic\.php)$ - [L]
RewriteRule ^/(typo3|typo3temp|typo3conf|t3lib|tslib|fileadmin|uploads|showpic\.php)/.*$ - [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-l
RewriteRule .* index.php
```
Denn wenn ich wie im Tutorial beschrieben die .htaccess Datei aktiviere bekomme ich einen internal-server-error zurück.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2007)

Schau mal in die error log datei der webseite, da müsste en ausführlichere Fehlerbeschreibung drin sein.


----------



## maleficium (1. Nov. 2007)

error.log > Da hätte ich ja nicht reinschauen sollen - das ver@?@t mir jetzt den ganzen Tag - da steht viel zu viel drin . . . 
Die Datei ist 45MB groß . . .

Was mich zu folgenden Fragen bringt: 
ISPConfig berechnet alles im Kunden Verzeichniss - oder? 
Von daher sind 150MB pro Web nicht gerade viel wenn innerhalb von drei Tagen 45MB an log Dateien dazu kommen.
Kann man die Größe der log Dateien beschränken? 
Z.B. das nur der letzte und / oder aktuelle Tag aufgezeichnet werden? Gruss
Michael


----------

